# Flyfishing for Carp



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

This is an article by Dave Richey about my buddy in Traverse City that flyfishes for carp.

http://detnews.com/2002/outdoors/0208/12/d10-559051.htm


----------



## flyrodder (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is another article about freshwater bones.. Flymartonline.com -Flyfishing for Carp? You say!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Don't knock it till you try it: Fly fishing for noble carp is a lot of fun 

I've taken a lot of grief lately over my pursuit of the noble carp with a fly rod.

You see, there's a common misconception that carp are just big, dumb bottom feeders. Only two-thirds of that previous sentence is accurate. Carp are not dumb.

http://www.journalnet.com/articles/2005/02/11/features/outdoors01.txt


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Big fun!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Carp can be exasperatingly difficult to get to hit most of the time. I have read they were the smartest of the freshwater fish. I don't have a clue how one would go about measuring fish intelligence, but most of the truly big ones I see are obviously much smarter than I am.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

I've been after carp on flys for 2 years havent got one yet they are hard to fool but its fun to try maby this year will be better


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

That's right, "Two-Hand"...BIG FUN!!!! The only fish in Michigan that regularly shows me my backing...and the more you try to slow them down, the harder they pull!!!


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

This is a blast, and if you really want to have fun get a hold of John from Fly-Mart he guides on a flatts style boat on St Clair 

adam


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Speaking of carp boats.........








[/IMG] 

I'm pretty proud of this one!


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

I would be to... can I have a ride?

Adam


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

whats your favorite flies? Ive done real good on corn but no fly hook ups yet.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shrimp or Hex nymph patterns with.........a powerbait maggot added for smell and taste. Yes, I am a

*HEATHEN!!!*

but proud.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Attachments 


Attaching files...
Please wait while we attach the file(s) to your message.


The following file has been attached: 
#8D[0].JPG (78k) [Remove] No virus threat detected


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

flyingcrayfish said:


> I would be to... can I have a ride?
> 
> Adam


Anytime! Let me know this summer when you want to go,I'd be glad to take ya!


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Thank you I'll have to take you up on that.


This weekened @ Flymart in Royal Oak they are doing a presentation they are done real well


Saturday 19th at 2:00 P.M. at the Flymart 
Flymart is the original and only full time fly fishing guide service for Southern Michigan's Lake St. Clair. Anglers of all skill levels can experience some of the best fly fishing in the country, for trophy smallmouth bass, largemouth, pike, muskellunge, and carp.


----------



## polskafisherman (Dec 8, 2004)

The first bait I ever used for carp was corn...worked great blind fishing. Then I started sight fishing using flies and it got a little more difficult. My best fly for carp is a fly I got down in the everglades for redfish. It looks like one of those "gotcha" or "crazy charlie" saltwater flies. I think it's a size 8. Rides hook up. Luckily, I still have not lost it in the last 3 years. Another fly that worked for me this past summer on the Kalamazoo, when my gotcha fly failed, was a saltwater shrimp pattern. Also rides hook up.


----------



## d2upnorth (Mar 2, 2003)

For more good info on fly fishing for Carp, check with Jon Kestner at the Troutsman in Traverse City. The shop is on the bay.
d2


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

When I was a kid in England we use to use soak dry dog/cat food untill it was soft enough to hook and then cast it out with a few free offerings to surface feeding carp. Even though carp are regarded as junk fish they get big and are really fun to catch. Carp do not just feed on the bottom but they will eat pretty much any thing. Carp can live a very long time and they don't get old by being dumb.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This months In-Fisherman has a good article about carp on the fly.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

He didn't 'carpe diem' or the fish 

The biggest carp I ever caught was on a fly rod, a 28 1/2 -pound fish that took 22 minutes to beat. It made me a carp fanatic and enthusiastic promoter of America's most underappreciated gamefish. 

Ever since, I've been trying to catch a 30-pounder on fly and European-style bank fishing tackle. Several have scored in the high 20s, and I lost some that would have bettered 30, but I've yet to see a scale hit the magic mark.

http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/outcol13e_20050813.htm


----------

